# Purger la mémoire vive



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2000)

Existe-t'il un utilitaire quelconque qui vient vider la mémoire vive en cours de session.
Tout simplement afin d'éviter un redémarage après avoir fontionner avec plusieurs application
ou documents lourds.  
Peut-être un raccourcis clavier?  Mais je ne crois pas. 

------------------


----------



## Lonesome Boy (26 Juin 2000)

Pour purger la mémoire vive, il y a Mac OS Purge. Tu le trouveras sûrement sur http://www.version-tracker.com 
Au fait, je crois qu'il faut quitter l'application pour que Mac OS Purge purge la RAM qu'elle n'aurait pas libéré.

[Ce message à été édité par Lonesome Boy (Édité le 25 Juin 2000).]


----------



## pygmale (28 Juin 2000)

la bonne adresse du message précédent est: http://www.versiontracker.com/ 

;-)


----------

